# 9mm carry for small hands



## sagsoul4 (May 4, 2008)

Think female, petite, Asian. Thoughts?


----------



## 1911 driver (Apr 12, 2008)

*9mm carry*

Think...Glock Model 19 or 23....!!


----------



## sagsoul4 (May 4, 2008)

1911 driver said:


> Think...Glock Model 19 or 23....!!


Noted...

Not a huge fan of Glocks, but they are very nice weapons.

What do you think about .380 PPK instead of a 9mm?


----------



## sambeaux (Mar 25, 2008)

OK, so I'm neither female, petite or Asian, but I don't have large hands...
How about the Walther P99? I find it to be comfortable than my Ruger.


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

Taurus 9mm Millennium Pro - 
1. mine has yet to fail or jam.
2. really small grip for a double stack 9mm.
3. If she is Filipina, tell her that all of us Filipinos own a Taurus Millennium 9mm. - or a Glock 23. What's her name? maybe I've seen her at the meetings.


----------



## sagsoul4 (May 4, 2008)

sambeaux said:


> OK, so I'm neither female, petite or Asian, but I don't have large hands...
> How about the Walther P99? I find it to be comfortable than my Ruger.


You sorta read my mind. I have been looking at the Walthers. LOL...I am neither female, petite or Asian either. Though my fiance is. I am thinking ahead of the game here. Ultimately, she will choose for herself.


----------



## sagsoul4 (May 4, 2008)

kenn said:


> Taurus 9mm Millennium Pro -
> 1. mine has yet to fail or jam.
> 2. really small grip for a double stack 9mm.
> 3. If she is Filipina, tell her that all of us Filipinos own a Taurus Millennium 9mm. - or a Glock 23. What's her name? maybe I've seen her at the meetings.


LOL! Indonesian...

Thanks for the ideas, I will research immediately.


----------



## sagsoul4 (May 4, 2008)

kenn said:


> Taurus 9mm Millennium Pro


Very nice! Will definately find its way into testing. :smt023


----------



## jacksmatrixxx (Mar 17, 2008)

try out springfield emp.great gun


----------



## sagsoul4 (May 4, 2008)

jacksmatrixxx said:


> try out springfield emp.great gun


Yeah, if you have been to the Springer section of this forum you will find that I am an SA 1911 fan. This was the first weapon that I thought of. You have good taste. This one will also find its way into her hand.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Try on the Kahr PM9 or the Keltec PF9 for size. They are smaller pocket guns in 9mm that fit small hands real well. Smaller than the typical subcompact.

Something to keep in mind though for the petite person is that generally, the smaller and light weight the gun, the bigger the kick every time it goes bang. So using a smaller gun does require training and strength. A heavier gun (especially all metal) will generally shoot softer.

Note: Don't construe there is any gun that does NOT require a proper amount of training and maintenance.


----------



## camper (Feb 17, 2007)

Once again, Khar PM9.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Kahr CW9. Light good for small hands and very accurate. I shot one Sunday and I am sold on them. Your wife will love it. Good luck.:smt1099


----------



## jacksmatrixxx (Mar 17, 2008)

my wife did not like the 1911 platform until she shot it.i now have her ruger
she carrys the emp.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (Jan 30, 2008)

Kahr PM9, CW9 or P9

All three are easily concealable, especially the PM9


----------



## Murdoch (Aug 20, 2007)

+1 for Kahr.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Requirements:

9mm
small hands

Needs:

single stack
no finger grooves on grip - grooves force fingers of small hands to spread
longer slide - soft shooting, controllable muzzle flip, longer sight radius for accuracy
DA/SA or SAO - short, light SA trigger 
Avoid DAO - long , heavier trigger pull

Suggest:

Kimber Aegis II Custom (best)
HK P7M8
Walther P5
SA EMP


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

Kahr
Sig P239 SAS/DAK


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

S&W M&P comes with small, medium and large grip inserts.

Worth a try.

They perform quite well.

:smt1099


----------



## Dredd (Feb 22, 2008)

Small hands doesn't always mean small gun. You can find Guns such as the HK P30 which has adjustable backstrap and side pannel sizes. Also consider the M&P (compact maybe?).


----------



## watsoncb (Jan 19, 2007)

*9mm On Small Frame*

Consider a STI LS9. STI are excellent firearms. The quality & workmanship of the LS9 will give you a high confidence CCW weapon. The frame is only 3/4 of an inch wide, weighs 28 ounces and holds 7+1.

I own one and it is very accurate and for a reason that is hard to explain it is very ergonomic. You can take a look at http://www.stiguns.com/ .

Good luck on your search.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Compared to a well-equipped horse, I am female. Compared to a 6'4" 280-pound hulk, I am petite. And I'm Asian either way you look at it.

Walther P99c 9mm
Springfield XD-9/40 in 3" subcompact
Springfield EMP
Glock 26/27
Kahr PM9
H&K P2000SK

The PPKs have had issues since they were in existence, and I would go no lower than a 9mm. In a small, polymer-framed pistol, no higher than .40S&W. I have personal experience with the P99c in .40S&W and XD-9 3" sub. The XD-9 was an excellent gun. The P99c was too snappy in .40S&W, but great in 9mm.


----------



## sagsoul4 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks for all the great feedback! There are obviously alot of opinions based on experience, which is what will be required in order to make any final decisions of course. I look forward to the use of all this information from a practical standpoint. Thanks again to all!


----------



## vernpriest (Jan 15, 2008)

Kahr CW9, have one on my hip right now. :smt023


----------



## mag318 (Apr 25, 2008)

My girlfriend is a 95 pound Thai beautie and she loves shooting my Kahr K9. Her 2'nd favorite is my S&W M&P9c.


----------



## skyfire (May 6, 2008)

i vote p99


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

Sig P239. Single stack; DA/SA action; heavy enough to have very little recoil in 9mm; can get a "short trigger" to make it even more friendly for small hands.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I've got fairly small hands, especially for a guy my size. I just picked up an XD9SC. Fits great!


----------



## vel525 (Feb 13, 2008)

Took my wife's friend to the range last weekend because she had never shot a handgun. She is asian and has very small stubby hands. She did fine with my M&P9. I had the medium backstrap on there, but small probably would have been more comfortable. Nice to have that flexibility and have had no issues in about 1000 rounds.

When my wife gets back we are supposed to shopping for a pistol for her. :mrgreen:


----------



## Darkhand (May 12, 2008)

i was about to say S&W MP models or CZ models. i have pretty thin hands 
myself and went with CZ model guns they fit my hand much better, had a glock 23 for awhile but didnt fit my hand well was a little thick in the palm
for me.


----------



## KCabbage (Jun 4, 2008)

Greetings.
Check out the Smith and Wesson 3913, 908(budget model), or the CS9.
They also have those sizes in larger calibers as well.
Take care


----------



## KCabbage (Jun 4, 2008)

Kahr's have small and slim pistols as well.


----------



## swampfox1975 (Jun 2, 2008)

here is what my wifes 3913 looks like. She doesn't want to carry so I carry it. single stack 8+1 easily hidden. Low recoil. 















these are larger than the actual gun.


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 1, 2008)

Wyatt said:


> Try on the Kahr PM9 or the Keltec PF9 for size. They are smaller pocket guns in 9mm that fit small hands real well. Smaller than the typical subcompact.
> 
> Something to keep in mind though for the petite person is that generally, the smaller and light weight the gun, the bigger the kick every time it goes bang. So using a smaller gun does require training and strength. A heavier gun (especially all metal) will generally shoot softer.
> 
> Note: Don't construe there is any gun that does NOT require a proper amount of training and maintenance.


I agree they are small!:numbchuck:


----------

